

NASA's Kepler Discovers 11 Systems Hosting 26 Planets - cwan
http://www.naturenplanet.com/articles/1826/20120324/nasas-kepler-announces-11-planetary-systems-hosting.htm

======
aaronmoodie
The amazing thing about the amount of discoveries to have been made with
Kepler, is that our ability to observe the Universe is only limited by our
technology. Imagining what we will be able to see and discover with the next
generation of telescopes makes me giddy.

~~~
ramidarigaz
I completely agree! As much of a clusterfuck as the James Webb has been, I'm
really looking forward to seeing it launch. I can't even begin to imagine the
things we will see with it.

~~~
nn2
7+ billions eggs in one unserviceable fragile basket that needs to plunder all
other projects? I'm not optimistic on Webb. And if the rocket fails or that
unfold mechanism from hell doesn't work it will all go up in smoke.

It would have been great to spend the money on Webb on several smaller
missions like Kepler, and leave the Mars missions alone.

Whatever science Webb can do is unlikely to make up for the opportunity costs
lost in these other missions.

~~~
felipemnoa
>>It would have been great to spend the money on Webb on several smaller
missions like Kepler, and leave the Mars missions alone.

Better yet, take some of that military money and transfer it to the smaller
missions. Considering what has been spent on wars 7 billion is peanuts.

